# Ultra tower advice



## bearr48 (Jan 26, 2014)

I am about to receive a pair of the Ultra towers. Having read the "Official $2,500..." speaker comparison, I am thinking that I should perhaps aim them slightly off-axis. Is this a bad idea? My system is in a poor, non-dedicated room, and my receiver has Audyssey MultEq XT32.

If slightly off-axis is a good (or even acceptable) idea, it would carry a second advantage: They could be placed equally off-axis to both the main listening position on left end of couch, and also to a secondary listening position on a recliner. Advice? Thanks. Jack


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Welcome, bearr48! 
One result of listening off-axis is a change in high frequency content. Upper frequencies tend to "beam" like a flashlight. The effect is more pronounced with some speaker designs than others. Another result of adjusting off-axis listening angle (more commonly referred to as "toe-in") is a change in image focus and soundstage size/shape. As the speakers are aimed more at the LP, instruments come more into focus and and take up residence at very specific points in the soundstage. As speakers are separated and angled away from the LP, the width and depth (spread) of the instruments changes. Wayne Myers posted an excellent guide on the topic of soundstage and imaging (SS&I) here.


----------



## bearr48 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks so much for your reply and for the article you recommended. Greatly appreciated!
Jack


----------

